# Even More Snow Shots



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

...but at least the sun is out and the skies are clear....-5C though in Brighton this morning


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the snow covered palms!!

-11C in the car this morning taking the kids to school, will have to wait until I can feel my fingers again before the dog gets a walk 

Took this late yesterday afternoon, my local park.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Paul, you've had more snow than we've had and I seem to recall similar photos from you in past years. It looks great but the novelty wears off quite quickly.

I don't thinks its been above zero since before 21st December here. Minus 11.5 on the dashboard over the moors today.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

ice spikes in the m/bike tyres??? :kewlpics:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice. It was starting to get a little cold and slippery out for my tastes but since works been closed for the last couple of days because of it i've somehow managed to acclimatise quite well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Odo said:


> Love the snow covered palms!!


 

I've just noticed the olive...I wonder if this one will survive?


----------

